# Build nginx-devel with openssl-devel on FreeBSD 11



## diaren (Nov 9, 2016)

With ports-mgmt/synth how do you build www/nginx-devel with security/openssl-devel... specifically to get openssl 1.1 support.


```
[file]/etc/make.conf[/file]
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=ssl=openssl-devel
```


----------



## diaren (Nov 9, 2016)

synth(1) states:

```
<profile>-make.conf
[INDENT][INDENT][INDENT][INDENT]This is an optional, user-provided file. If it exists,
the builder's /etc/make.conf will be appended with the
contents of this file. For the default profile, the
file would normally be located at
/usr/local/etc/synth/LiveSystem-make.conf[/INDENT][/INDENT][/INDENT][/INDENT]
```
If /usr/local/etc/synth/LiveSystem-make.conf exists. it builds as expected.


```
[cmd]nginx -V[/cmd]
nginx version: nginx/1.11.5
built with OpenSSL 1.1.0b  26 Sep 2016
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 9, 2016)

Both Synth and Poudriere will ignore the system's /etc/make.conf. And both have specific make.conf files you can use.


----------

